# fastest 10mm lead TUBES.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

As the title said looking for the fastest 10mm tubes - no looped tubes.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use TBR with 10mm lead. I find that they last an exceptional long time and, especially with lead cast by myself. 
The lead I cast myself are not pure. Around 5% tin and 5% antimony. This mix gives me the best speeds at around 250-270fps


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't shoot many .38s. The fastest bandset was TBBlack using 4 ply on each side. The bandset was not all that practical being expensive and short lived. Double pseudo tapered 1842 came very close and for all practical could be considered equal. Both of the above was with steel ball. If you are confusing velocity with energy the Double pseudo tapered 1745 with a cast .38 ball gave the best energy.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Rookie1234 said:


> I use TBR with 10mm lead. I find that they last an exceptional long time and, especially with lead cast by myself.
> The lead I cast myself are not pure. Around 5% tin and 5% antimony. This mix gives me the best speeds at around 250-270fps


Thats theraband red ? I asked for tubes - did you mean theratube red ? I tried them before with ball bearings and they dont work too well.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeh sorry


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the med hygienic tubes in a pseudo taper, also 1745s


----------

